# when is something not powerleveling



## KiwiMisetté (Jan 1, 2018)

look at the title


----------



## The Fool (Jan 1, 2018)

"I work at a clinic and have seen this kind of thing" = not powerleveling

"let me just preface this by saying I like the idea of fucking dogs" = powerleveling


----------



## jewelry investor (Jan 1, 2018)

Let talk about the time I banged an Asian chick at 786 Denver street. first off, my ssn is 1488-621-clown emoji world emoji


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 1, 2018)

It's power leveling when it is incredibly embarrassing and full of TMI.


----------



## Robotron (Jan 2, 2018)

Would you say it infront of your coworkers or your boss or even your family? If the answer is no, then it is powerleveling.


----------



## polonium (Jan 5, 2018)

Write every embarrassing thing you've ever done, your home and work address and links to all your social media profiles in a PM to me and I'll point out which ones are powerlevelling.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 5, 2018)

Robotron said:


> Would you say it infront of your coworkers or your boss or even your family? If the answer is no, then it is powerleveling.



I wouldn't tell a retard to kill himself in front of my coworkers and family.


----------



## A Cat Father (Jan 19, 2018)

Like how this one time I had diarrhea and it was basically just a black soup in that toilet bowl. That story would powerlevel the literal shit out of me.


----------



## Diagonally slanted shelf (Jan 19, 2018)

when you dont make an account uncomfortably close to a new lolcow thread or halal


----------



## PuToTyra (Jan 24, 2018)

I said I like plushies and they warned me about powerleveling

what is powerleveling or not is subjective as fuck, something normal and average for one person can be considered a total powerlevel to someone else


----------



## Hat (Jan 25, 2018)

The *power level* (戦闘力 _Sentō Ryoku_, lit. "combat power" or "fighting strength"), referred to as *Battle Point*/*Battle Power* (BP) in video games and manga, is a concept found in the _Dragon Ball_ franchise created by Akira Toriyama. It is first introduced in _Dragon Ball_, where a young Goku learns to sense _ki_ after drinking the Ultra Divine Water, although the Z Fighters are able to detect power levels via the _ki_ sensing ability eventually.

The actual term "_Power Level_" usually refers to readings produced by scouters, which are sensory devices used by Frieza's crew that detect a person's ki. The reading is converted into numbers of an unspecified unit, and the resulting number is the "Power Level", or an estimation of that person's physical capability. However, other types of devices like Babidi's ki detection device can also produce numbers based on detection of ki, but these readings are generally not referenced by fans. Power Level is generally an ambiguous term that describes the concept of physical ability.

In order for someone to be able to take attacks from a foe without taking any damage, they must possess twice the power of their foe.[1]


----------



## The Fool (Jan 25, 2018)

PuToTyra said:


> I said I like plushies and they warned me about powerleveling
> 
> what is powerleveling or not is subjective as fuck, something normal and average for one person can be considered a total powerlevel to someone else



Do you know what a plushophile is? You're such a sweet, innocent child if you do and I don't wish to corrupt that. But if you say that, everyone assumes you want to fuck stuffed animals.


----------



## PuToTyra (Jan 25, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Do you know what a plushophile is? You're such a sweet, innocent child if you do and I don't wish to corrupt that. But if you say that, everyone assumes you want to fuck stuffed animals.



but i literally said that I like plushies non sexually and i am disgusted by what plushophiles do

and that was in plushophile thread

how is this powerleveling lmao


----------



## The Fool (Jan 25, 2018)

PuToTyra said:


> but i literally said that I like plushies non sexually and i am disgusted by what plushophiles do
> 
> and that was in plushophile thread
> 
> how is this powerleveling lmao



Sounds like you got something to hide


----------



## Manah (Jan 27, 2018)

PuToTyra said:


> I said I like plushies and they warned me about powerleveling
> 
> what is powerleveling or not is subjective as fuck, something normal and average for one person can be considered a total powerlevel to someone else



I always understood it as revealing any kind of personal information about yourself that could lead back to you.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jan 27, 2018)

"I tripped going down the stairs and sprained my ankle." - not Power-Leveling

"I fell out of my sex swing while getting  double-fisted and ended up with a penile fracture."  - Power-Leveling.

See the difference?

(Note:  the above are simply examples.  I did NOT fall out of a sex swing, and I don't even have a penis to fracture)


----------



## Haramburger (Feb 5, 2018)

PuToTyra said:


> but i literally said that I like plushies non sexually and i am disgusted by what plushophiles do
> 
> and that was in plushophile thread
> 
> how is this powerleveling lmao


"I feel this way about what you said, but am putting this sticker on your sheet instead of typing out a rebuttal."

Don't take ratings seriously, someone who thinks differently than you just did a drive-by interaction. If anything just shoot for more ratings period, not any particular kind or ratio.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Feb 9, 2018)

If you cannot put what you feel about certain things into context without writing a diary about yourself, don't say it. If you know something because of your experiences and inside knowledge on how things work, share the details. Focus on the point you are trying to convey rather than yourself.

Going too far outside the boundaries will get you slapped with powerleveling tags. Nobody cares about your shitty life.

It ain't that hard to figure out.


----------



## skiddlez (Feb 9, 2018)

PuToTyra said:


> but i literally said that I like plushies non sexually and i am disgusted by what plushophiles do
> 
> and that was in plushophile thread
> 
> how is this powerleveling lmao


The thing is that you should never feel the need to say "I like plushies non sexually." People are just going to assume you're normal until you give them reason to think you're a weirdo. Ever seen someone start acting defensive before they've even been accused of something? It looks fishy.

To quote an extremely relevant line from Shakespeare, "_the lady doth protest too much, methinks._"


----------



## swiv (Mar 15, 2018)

Why is powerleveling specifically discouraged here? I mean, it's embarassing but if someone wants to reveal fucked up things about themselves I'm all for it.


----------



## Hat (Mar 15, 2018)

swiv said:


> Why is powerleveling specifically discouraged here? I mean, it's embarassing but if someone wants to reveal fucked up things about themselves I'm all for it.


Nine times out of ten when someone's powerleveling they're going on long tangents about their depression or childhood pet or some other bullshit no-one cares about. It's only on the rare occasion where you get the amusing anecdotes of wanting to fuck dogs.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2018)

It's powerleveling if everyone is vicariously embarrassed for you and embarrassed for themselves for even being on a site with you on it.  Like because you admitted you like the idea of fucking dogs or used to draw fluffy porn.


----------



## :thinking: (Mar 15, 2018)

Your life story is shit and nobody cares. That's why you don't powerlevel.


----------

